# HD4850X2 review



## sonicspeed (Nov 5, 2008)

*www.techtrance.net/2008/11/reviews/sapphire-hd-4850x2-reviewed/

4850x2 is a great card.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Thanks for sharing.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 5, 2008)

Woah so finally the big news is here!
Well i 've heard that the 4850X2 will be available in 1GB version also, i can bet on that!


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 5, 2008)

thanx for sharing the news sonicspeed


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

wow ,,, its better than 4870x2 and xfx 280gtx

wow wow HD4850x2 is the fastest card in earth!!!!!!!!!!!!

what is price ??? if it is between 20k to 25k means ,,, god ATI will be god of graphics


----------



## GauravCJ (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy Shi*!!!!!!!!!! Red Camp, ROCK ON!!!

Dear nVIDIA, goodbye! Your GTX350 will probably be priced at around 600$ at launch, and then 550-ish afterwards. While you'll carry on with the enthusiasts, you can kiss main-stream, and mainstream-mid/high segments goodbye. Watch that revenue line boys, I'm sure you're not gonna like it. 

Those green bas.tards ripped us off by renaming some old dying cards and selling them as 9 series cards (read: this), so THIS SERVES THEM RIGHT!

ATI FTW, viva la ATi!

(The only thing I feel sorry about in an ironic way is that my PowerColor 4870-1GB gets beaten by this one too! But heck, that's ok. Best wishes to ATi).


----------



## x3060 (Nov 8, 2008)

ati is firing with all its guns


----------



## azzu (Nov 8, 2008)

sonicspeed said:


> *www.techtrance.net/2008/11/reviews/sapphire-hd-4850x2-reviewed/


Yea it is a Great Card.. looks like ATI got right one in Hand

OFF TOPIC : i find it little irritating that i see a review or any other post and i see the link for the Content thats very irritating u cud hav just posted a little from the Original link
Sorry if i said something Wrong


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 8, 2008)

^^^^
actually the linked blog itself is bogus.. the contents are copied from *www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/HD_4850_X2/1.html


_


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, it came a few days ago. Got it quite a week early, I mean I saw the reviews many days ago.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 9, 2008)

Costly, its a premium product.


----------



## GauravCJ (Nov 9, 2008)

^ Because of the premium performance.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 9, 2008)

That's what even i meant.


----------



## amitash (Nov 9, 2008)

very tantalizing price...faster than the 4870x2 at higher resolutions


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 10, 2008)

But the cost is ALMOST the same AFAIK


----------



## nvidia (Nov 11, 2008)

Very very impressive.. Awesome card indeed.

@compaddict: same as?


----------



## GauravCJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Nopes. 4870 X2 retails for around 28-ish, going for 25 here in B'lore. I asked the price of 4850X2 and it's 18k right now. Seller says it will be about 16k within a month or so.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 11, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> Nopes. 4870 X2 retails for around 28-ish, going for 25 here in B'lore. I asked the price of 4850X2 and it's 18k right now. Seller says it will be about 16k within a month or so.



You are right prices are dropping for ATI 48XX series , 4850x2 will be 17.5K in the january 2009 , but the american dollar should drop little 

i am too fast in getting the 4850...  ... 

*NVIDIA shop are Closed for a while  *


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2008)

The only thing that is keeping me still in nvidia's favor is PhysX which is a +point for me.
ATI rocks now in the main-stream performance segment.
Go ATI Go.


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 11, 2008)

NVIDIA wont come any down, this card is superb but for sure NVIDIA will have answer, 
I got super improvements in games after Physx was introduced


----------



## desiibond (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ Yes. They are planning their attack. Expect something solid from them soon.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 11, 2008)

i'm waiting 4 nVidia to come out with a gr8 gpu.even i'm a nVidia fan but only perf/price ratio made me buy ATi.
1st i'll get the i7 920 rig,after maybe another gpu.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah the new PhysX drivers did improve performance on my rig to some extent... I'm waiting for games to make use of it.. ATi wont stand a chance then.


----------



## GauravCJ (Nov 11, 2008)

^ really? You heard of li'l dragon?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah ur right but nvidia won't sleep for long. 
Check *www.techtrance.net/2008/11/pc-hardware-news/nvidia-to-get-40nm-to-gpu-in-2009 
I gotta say this site might not have stuff but this one does have some information.

Nvidia will go DDR5 & 40nm finally in 2009! Well ATI is already running on DDR5 but its way too late. Knock knock....wake up nvidia!!


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 12, 2008)

hw is 4870 vs 4850x2


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 12, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Yes. They are planning their attack. Expect something solid from them soon.




if they launch also their rates will be more than the performance


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2008)

wow...really awesome card + heavy on pocket...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 12, 2008)

detonator2359 said:


> hw is 4870 vs 4850x2



4850X2 owns it. Did u checked the *review* on the first page? 4850X2 performs similar or even better than GTX280.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Very very impressive.. Awesome card indeed.
> 
> @compaddict: same as?




Well according to reports, the price of HD4870X2 is about 499$ while HD4850X2 has been priced at about 449$ making it unattractive since u can get 2 HD4850's, 2GB RAM, and a CPU cooler for the xtra.


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 13, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> if they launch also their rates will be more than the performance



No, thats not the case always....bak in March, when 9600GT was released, it was very decently priced and was a very very good card(using it now), looks like Nvidia is slowly taking budget gamers into account, only extreme performance cards are costly, there are ppl who use tri-sli GT280 and thr are those who still stick with 6600GT


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 13, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Well according to reports, the price of HD4870X2 is about 499$ while HD4850X2 has been priced at about 449$ making it unattractive since u can get 2 HD4850's, 2GB RAM, and a CPU cooler for the xtra.



The cheapest 4870X2 is $509 & the 4850X2 is for $400 & GTX280 selling for $425 on newegg.com
The card is supposed to take on GTX280 so how they could keep such big price difference?
Besides the price chart also says the same.
And if they are counting on the 1GB version, i m sure GTX280 won't let them take away the position.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, now 2 HD4850's are for about 173+173=  346$ which is unattractive against HD4850X2


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> The cheapest 4870X2 is $509 & the 4850X2 is for $400 & GTX280 selling for $425 on newegg.com
> The card is supposed to take on GTX280 so how they could keep such big price difference
> Besides the price chart also says the same.
> And if they are counting on the 1GB version, i m sure GTX280 won't let them take away the position.



yeah. GTX295 is released now and is available for 500$. I think it's time for price cut on HD4870 X2.

and HD4850X2 price is now 300$. Thats 15k rupees. It's steal if you can get it from US.

HD4870x2 is retailing for $450 in some stores


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Jan 10, 2009)

end result is - nvidia still has the edge over ati.
with addition of physx & more games being designed to take advantage of that fact makes it even more tougher for ati to come up & retain the title of best gpu performance.

and dont forget, ati kept the title with itself for only 6 months till nvidia took it back with its gtx 285 & gtx 295 gpus.

ati has already been running on gddr5 whereas nvidia will be switching to gddr5 NOW. ati might lose the race again for quite sometime.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think for Nvidia 2008 has been the worst year possibly.. they lost the fastest GPU title.. they lost to ATI in mid range sector with HD48XX cards.. XFX also started making radeon cards instead of their earlier exclusivity to Nvidia.. CF enabled motherboards popping all around..

I think it will take time for them to get back.. but hey they seem to be doing well in this year..


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah. probably. lets see. 
but im doubtful anybody might abandon their nvidia configs to ati over little performance boost. 

but hey, i can be wrong.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 10, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> The cheapest 4870X2 is $509 & the 4850X2 is for $400 & GTX280 selling for $425 on newegg.com
> The card is supposed to take on GTX280 so how they could keep such big price difference?
> Besides the price chart also says the same.
> And if they are counting on the 1GB version, i m sure GTX280 won't let them take away the position.



HD4850x2 sells for 269% Newegg price after in-mail rebate.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dude u do realize that's a 2 months old post & at that time the 4850X2 was for $400. Now eventually every price has to fall down after a time period. For instance the GTX295 will be thrown around withing next 6 months.



desiibond said:


> yeah. GTX295 is released now and is available for 500$. I think it's time for price cut on HD4870 X2.
> 
> and HD4850X2 price is now 300$. Thats 15k rupees. It's steal if you can get it from US.
> 
> HD4870x2 is retailing for $450 in some stores



Now speaking of steal, 
The *MSI 9600GT OC* (seaweed Cooler) is selling for $99.99 which makes it INR 4829.5!!!
the *XFX 9800GT* is selling for $129.99 & that INR6275.5!!! And after $30 mail in rebate it will cost $99.99!!!!
And we don't even get a Palit 9600GT for 6K!
Now where can we get that price in here?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 11, 2009)

^^Palit and Sparkle 9600GT sell for less than 6k now



LoRdKsHiTiJ said:


> end result is - nvidia still has the edge over ati.
> with addition of physx & more games being designed to take advantage of that fact makes it even more tougher for ati to come up & retain the title of best gpu performance.
> 
> and dont forget, ati kept the title with itself for only 6 months till nvidia took it back with its gtx 285 & gtx 295 gpus.
> ...


Count this:

ATi has it's own PHyx variant I FORGOT THE NAME NOW but ATI's Physx feature is already implemented in most games.

nVidia's GTX260 55nm with 216 shaders and 448-bit memory interface manages to JUST sOMEHOW beat an HD4870 256-bit memory, 800/5=160 shaders ina actual.

Which one's better?P Do the math!


----------



## desiibond (Jan 11, 2009)

@compaddict, you can ignoore kshitij. i had a discussion with him in other thread and here are few quotes from him



> i will be glad to point you the genuine review sites where its clearly shown how weak the latest HD4870 is compared to gtx 280. 1 on 1. 2 on 1, 3 on 2, 3 on 3





> even if you stacked up 4 hd4870s against my 3 gtx 280s, i'll still have far more better FPS in crysis than your gpu config





> HD4870x2 still costs arm & a leg. whereas gtx280 has come down





> an overall amd build with ati cards cost > an overall intel build with nvidia gpu.





> if i begin to count the piece of expensive hardware i have, it'll make you guys look like a toddler with their candy's.





> i already own 3 gtx 280s in a 3-way SLI mode & i can challenge you & your hd4870s on any game





> im the owner of 3 cards. never said im using it in 1 machine. did i? i dont have the funds for another psu atm so the tx650 is enough for 2.





> where intel wins. nvidia wins.


hmm. isn't ATI the official partner for Intel in chipset and mobo business??



> thats all my point in all of this mindless argument is.





> seriously guys, as much as i would like to stick around for your pshycotic behaviour, you fail to say anything concrete at all which makes me enjoy this company of yours less, every passing second.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 12, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^Palit and Sparkle 9600GT sell for less than 6k now
> 
> 
> Count this:
> ...



Dude if it is 5950/- then i guess it doesn't even count. I hope its somewhat between 5.3-5.5K.

And i think the one u r talking about is HAVOK Engine that ATI holds physX to?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude u do realize that's a 2 months old post & at that time the 4850X2 was for $400. Now eventually every price has to fall down after a time period. For instance the GTX295 will be thrown around withing next 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen another 9600GT on newegg for 69 or 79$ after in-mail rebate.
512MB GDDR3 version o'course.
That should be Rs. 79(say)x50 + 4% VAT to 200 bucks taxes = Rs. 4308



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude if it is 5950/- then i guess it doesn't even count. I hope its somewhat between 5.3-5.5K.
> 
> And i think the one u r talking about is HAVOK Engine that ATI holds physX to?



Compare a 9600GT to any other card within 2k below and 1k more budget, it's the best in class.

I'm not in favour of any ATi or nVidia, I just speak or rather type, facts my friend.

And yup,the HAVOC engine it is.




*DESIBOND, yes i noticed, was reading the same discussion in the other thread b'fore seeing this thread.*


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 12, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I've seen another 9600GT on newegg for 69 or 79$ after in-mail rebate.
> 512MB GDDR3 version o'course.
> That should be Rs. 79(say)x50 + 4% VAT to 200 bucks taxes = Rs. 4308
> 
> ...



Yeah myself isn't an ATI or nVidia fanboy, i m a technology fanboy. 

As for the 9600GT, if it comes for 4308/-, may be someone can start a GO for this & i m sure one GO can go atleast upto 50 cards! But even KMD doesn't sell for this cheap so it's a blank for us.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2009)

u're rite there


----------

